# Budgie tame when I have food



## ChefBudgie (Apr 3, 2016)

One of my budgies, Rafiki is tame and will sit on my hand if I have treats such as millet, broccoli, and spinach however if I don't he'll run away from my hand. Is there anyway I can gain his trust?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Have a browse through the taming and bonding section and I'm certain you'll find lots of hints and tips to help you. 

Taming & Bonding


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, besides just feeding your budgie when spending quality time with him, it's important to make more of a connection and to actually use your voice to communicate with him. 
Budgies respond well to verbal communication and to praise words as a reward for good behaviour. You can do this by talking to him in a calm, positive and encouraging way. Instead of offering him food, you can engage him in a playful activity by offering him a favourite toy to play with.

This link may be of use to you: http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Good luck!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a good reminder, Aluz. I can get in a rut where I offer millet for a reward, then wonder why Oscar isn't as responsive to me... I've been spending more time just 'hanging out' with her, and surprise! She's more friendly. Thanks for that reminder.[/I]


----------



## ChefBudgie (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------

